# Pigeon Eggs.



## GreenEyedGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Our building has always had a few pigeons floating around, and we have always had a few sit on our railing or light fixtures..

Well this spring they are back, and we have two hanging about and recently noticed one flying out from our air conditioner unit with twigs.

Upon investigating, they have laid two eggs in a planter box I have put under the a/c unit for the winter. Yesterday there was only one egg, today there's two...so they are recently laid. 

Seems like its a lengthy procedure in terms of length of time for hatching and before they leave the nest...but I need that planter box! I want to put out our patio set and get our grill out, etc...but whenever we walk past the patio doors they fly off. Its not a good place for them to be nesting.

My fiance wants to just discard them, but I just don't have the heart. Any way to just move them to another location?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GreenEyedGirl said:


> Our building has always had a few pigeons floating around, and we have always had a few sit on our railing or light fixtures..
> 
> Well this spring they are back, and we have two hanging about and recently noticed one flying out from our air conditioner unit with twigs.
> 
> ...


If you move them they will abandon the nest most likely... the eggs are new..so you can discard them as they are just like a chickens egg you eat for breakfast at this point.. or if you want them to hatch babies there it would be 18 dayss then another month before they would be ready to leave the nest..so it is your choice to leave them or toss the eggs.


----------



## GreenEyedGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Ideally no, we do not want to deal with the babies...would prefer to relocate them but do understand the chances of abandomnent.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GreenEyedGirl said:


> Ideally no, we do not want to deal with the babies...would prefer to relocate them but do understand the chances of abandomnent.


ok... like said the eggs are new and nothing is in them yet..so do not feel bad..


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

If you do really need the box, take the chance of moving the nest. Until it again looks secure, hopefully the parents wouldn't mind. The pigeons in my balcony didn't mind. You wouldn't even notice when the 45 days are over and they all clear up your space.


----------

